# New D&D player looking for a group.



## Carve45 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm new to D&D and i would to like to find a group to play with. I was thinking about using gametable(Vtable) to play. Respond if you're interested.


----------



## kyliant (Oct 5, 2012)

*DnD 3.5e*

I have read your comment and i am running an online DnD 3.5 campaign and i only need 1 more player to complete my set.

we use maptools as our virtual medium.

if you are intrested in joining my game please send a message via skype

skype: kyle.tewari

(If you are new to 3.5e i can help you get used to the system)


----------



## KrilionGD (Oct 6, 2012)

We are looking for a few new people. We do gaming via d20pro (vtt) and TeamSpeak3 (voip).
http://tcrgames.com


----------

